# Lexmark X5490 installation problem



## mikeysmum (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello

A short while ago I had a problem with a supplier for my son's PC so to apologise they sent me a lovely new All-In-One Lexmark X5490 printer. As I already had another printer, I did not install it straight away, but when the ink on my ageing beast finished I decided to unpack the shiny red box and use my new toy. :grin:

Simple enough, plug in, insert USB, install disc.... no unfortunately not! The installation disc got stuck at the bit where it states... "installation will automatically commence once USB cable connected" - or something like that anyway. Dodgy USB cable I thought, so rushed out to get another one - no, that didn't work either. :4-thatsba

That's ok, because even with my limited PC knowledge I should be able to find a driver somewhere on the net and install it via Windows.... WRONG - Lexmark do not offer downloads and I am unable to find a driver for this particular machine anywhere!!!

My PC is c. 2002 runs Windows XP Home and has a 1.1 USB interface. I have tried with and without my Virus Checker on, firewall on/off etc. etc. 

I am not v. PC literate, but would really appreciate is somewhere out there could explain why I can not install this printer.

Thank you. Mikey's Mum:smile:


----------



## daverdon (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi, I have just purchased the same model x5490 and have exactly the same problem.

I did manage to find the latest driver on the lexmark uk site, but its an exact replica of the cd and just freezes at the 'detect usb' stage.

I have tried all usb ports switching the printer on at the appropriate time and nothing works!

Can anyone help us with this? I need the bloody thing to work!!!!!!!


----------



## J.C. (Jun 10, 2008)

I just purchased the x5495 series and also experienced installation problems turns out my processor speed is not up to there standard. I can scan to my comp, copy and print yet I cannot recieve or send faxes. So thinking maybe I have to change phone provider. Why cannot all the technologies just get along?ray:


----------



## daverdon (Jun 8, 2008)

I can use the fax independantly from my pc.
BUT....... cannot install the software or drivers to print/scan/fax from my pc!
Someone out there must be able to help, lexmark are useless! if you go to the 24 hour customer support page for this model unit the web page just sends you round in a loop with no customer support at all! how useless!
I have emailed lexmark and had no reply.

DONT BUY LEXMARK!!! they are useless with absolutely no customer support (Or just very very bad)

I wonder if anyone else is having these problems?


----------



## AlienMenace (Apr 10, 2008)

To bad, I have a Lexmark. And I love it. Mine is a X6575.


----------



## Techy_pal (Jun 14, 2008)

Update the firmware of the printer. Update BIOS on the computer. And In BIOS of your computer if you have a USB EMULATION option make sure it is turned OFF.


----------



## angelami (Jun 21, 2008)

mikeysmum said:


> Hello
> 
> A short while ago I had a problem with a supplier for my son's PC so to apologise they sent me a lovely new All-In-One Lexmark X5490 printer. As I already had another printer, I did not install it straight away, but when the ink on my ageing beast finished I decided to unpack the shiny red box and use my new toy. :grin:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Lexmark printers work with USB 2.0 version, so to install any printer from Lexmark PC needs to have USB2.0 version. If the computer has 2.0 version then the printer can be installed with out issues if the FW is not interrupting while installing

Thanks & Regards
AngelAmi


----------



## angelami (Jun 21, 2008)

J.C. said:


> I just purchased the x5495 series and also experienced installation problems turns out my processor speed is not up to there standard. I can scan to my comp, copy and print yet I cannot recieve or send faxes. So thinking maybe I have to change phone provider. Why cannot all the technologies just get along?ray:



Hi J.C

Lexmark printers come with inbuilt Fax modem as you are aware, how ever the Signal on the phone line needs to be analog so that the data can be sent in packets with out interruptions. If you are able to get the on hook dial when you browse thru the printer Menu, then it would be suggested the signal on the phone line is a analog and also if required get a phone line noise done from the phone company.

Thanks & Regards
AngelAmi


----------



## angelami (Jun 21, 2008)

daverdon said:


> I can use the fax independantly from my pc.
> BUT....... cannot install the software or drivers to print/scan/fax from my pc!
> Someone out there must be able to help, lexmark are useless! if you go to the 24 hour customer support page for this model unit the web page just sends you round in a loop with no customer support at all! how useless!
> I have emailed lexmark and had no reply.
> ...


Hi DaverDon,

I can understand your frustration and would like some more input from your end as how many ways did you try installing the printer(CD or web). Also kindly let us what is the version of Windows you are using, it might also be an issue due to minimum system requirements not met. If possible do call the Lexmark Technical help desk so that you might be walked thru the installation and get the printer up and running on your computer

Lexmark supports Windows 2000, Windows XP & Windows Vista


----------



## Crazeuk (Dec 3, 2010)

try this link
[url]http://downloads.lexmark.com/downloads/cpd/cjr5400EN.exe[/URL]


----------

